# New Johnny bucket arrival



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

My Johnny bucket arrives Wednesday for my 2014 Craftsman G 5500. Any heads up or advice on the installation?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I got no advice,like to some action pics tho.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just.....be sure to where a great big smile when you go to move your first load!


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

well I installed the JBJr Saturday evening. Everyone was correct in their reviews. Everything fit perfectly..no strange bolts, no missing nuts no misaligned holes. Rather an enjoyable experience! Played with it a little here and there probably serious time on it this weekend. Only problem I am having is lack of traction. I was moving some large rocks and trying to go up a slope and started getting spin. Wish I had locking differential on this puppy. I am running the standard turf tires with chains and wheel weights. Ive read about adding liquid to the tires as well as another rear weight. Ive also considered AG tires for the summer months...


----------



## raylab (Oct 30, 2004)

Extra weight is a must if you are getting into big loads. Steering will become an issue as well. I loaded my tires with Windshield Washer fluid years ago and wish I had wheel weights to go with it! I do have a draw bar loaded with barbel lifting weights to add another 120 lbs but I like to keep the weight directly over the axle when I can... The biggest two points of advice I can give is to keep your RPMs up or you will kill the battery and mind the electrical connections. They have to stay tight and secure or you will loose lifting ability. Oh, I am also strongly considering the faster actuators for the lift side at least, sometimes the bucket lift is a little too slow, even the dump is a little slow as well. All in All the JB Jr. is one of the best investments I have made! They are great to work with too! I had them fab up a special mule bracket for my mower deck- I can now leave the JB on all summer long!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

will not be easy to add weight to the back of that machine, however if you have fab skills you might be able to make something that can be bolted to the back of it in the existing holes and add some 100 lb steel weights to it, either that or eat 2 pepperoni pizzas a day until the desired ballast is achieved.


----------

